# What my music is like...



## Stirling (Nov 18, 2015)

Describe your music, and your best pieces.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

just wanted to say that I appreciate this effort of yours, Stirling, to get a post like this going. I think it shows that the last couple of weeks may have been hard for some of us, with people dying, Trump/Anti-Trump, etc. 

I'm not sure I'm in the mood to sum up my works right now but I do try to create something both pleasant and innovative. I would like to think in the future I will improve.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I always thinks it a good custom that O.P starst with their own


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

My music is like an orgy of angels!


----------



## Hurbe (Jan 11, 2016)

right now my music is kinda like a mix of mendelssohn and beethoven. i'm trying to extract my own style from there


----------



## Alon (Jul 29, 2016)

Some of my music has been described as "complex".


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alon said:


> Some of my music has been described as "complex".


On the other hand...you are not afraid to let us listing to it. :tiphat:


----------



## Samuel Kristopher (Nov 4, 2015)

Having written music for my metalcore band for several years, I feel like the styles of that genre has trickled over into my classical stuff a little bit, and I'm more and more curious to explore how the two could influence each other.


----------

